# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам оборудование для производства соевых продуктов.

## Zorro26

Деловое предложение для бизнесменов, предпринимателей и тех, кто хочет начать свой бизнес. Предлагаю Вашему вниманию оборудование СОЕВЫЕ МАШИНЫ и ПРЕССА ДЛЯ ТОФУ для производства соевых продуктов (соевое молоко, тофу, творог, майонез, сметана, йогурт, десерты, паштеты, и т.д.). Кого интересует эта тема пишите в личку. Цена пресса для тофу 600 у.е., есть и соевые машины (на газе и электричестве).

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Промышленные соевые машины и пресса

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Пресс для тофу, тофу своими руками https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7e8ucmtfmA

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

Ап!

----------


## Zorro26

В продаже!

----------


## Zorro26

В продаже!

----------


## Zorro26

В продаже!

----------

